

We Can Do Better – Visualisation of gender disparity in engineering teams - Peroni
http://do-better.herokuapp.com/

======
Hytosys
Cool visualizations! I wonder if the title of this page could be less
condemnatory, however.

------
Taurenking
cool visualization, but apart from that I don't see anything special about
it...

yes. There are more men engineers than women. So?

~~~
astrodust
That sort of thinking is part of the problem.

50% of the people in the world are female, so why are they under-represented
on these teams? It's a sign something's out of balance here.

~~~
joaren
Because today, despite 60% of college grads being female, only 16% of comp sci
students are women. Choices. Agency. Isn't that what equality is supposed to
be about?

